

Ask HN: Generating sales leads for hacking jobs - poppysan

I have just taking steps to start my own company to sell the web development services of myself and my 12 friends, who are now my employees.  I have a few long-time clients, but I am looking to get some new jobs coming in so I don't lose my hat.<p>Any tips for an individual used to just word of mouth that needs to feed 12 mouths now.  FYI, I am thinking of hiring 4 dedicated sales people as well, if needed.  Any input is appreciated!
======
raffi
Try subscribing to the computer gigs and jobs section on craigslist for your
city and surrounding areas. I watch it for contract jobs in my specialty. I
see a lot of web stuff float that way as well.

------
il
Advertise your services on HN :)

Seriously, send me an email to silent.watcher[-at-]gmail.com. I need some web
development done, and if it works out I'll probably have several other leads
for you.

------
namcos
Might need a bit of web development done here too, got any previous work we
can go off?

~~~
poppysan
creating the site as we speak. will be up on Jan 9th. I will keep you guys
updated!

